
Ailing Whole Foods to lay off 1,500 workers - user_235711
http://nypost.com/2015/09/28/ailing-whole-foods-to-lay-off-1500-workers/
======
tmaly
Whole Foods is great for very artisan niche products, but they do need to
realign their prices. I can but the same jar of jam from two other retailers
for $3 less. Wholefoods charges $7. The produce prices really need to get more
competitive. Paying $7 a pound for broccoli is ridiculous when you can get the
same quality at a farmers market for much less. Same goes for Honey Crisp
Apples, $4 a pound is way outside the regular market price.

------
blaincate
the whole other angle I see that grocery business is very low margin and whole
foods enjoyed the high margin for organic.

but go to Costco or Wal Mart, the organic section is way in front.

I suspect lot of whole food customers are Coscto members, so definitely there
is a pressure on Whole foods

